# Cops in the gym



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

Was wondering who spend their off hours at the gym. It was nice being in shool with 2 or 3 classes a day then off to the gym for for a 1/2 hour of cardio and an hour of weights every day. Since i've been working full time / over time / details and pt. time at another department, its been hard to find time and motivation for the diet thing and the weight room.......esp. working the mids every so often. I was also wondering what departments have their own gym. I've tried numerous work outs and schedules, any one else have the same problem? what works for you to stay motivated, consitant and in shape.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My department has it's own gym, but I don't use it. It's taken me a while and quite a few inches to be motivated enough to get back into the gym. I just go right at the end of my shift while I'm still awake, I make myself do it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well being military, i am required (and the time is allotted) to PT for a minimum of 2 hours a day, which is nice. My old PD had a rather nice set up and the equipment was all donated it was all brand new and nice. I used to just go up stairs after my midnight shift and lift.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

We have a gym in the station. I hit the weights every work day and run on my personal treadmill on days off.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

A good pair of running shoes is really the answer... B: No, but really, I keep motivated by remembering how good it feels when you finish a workout. It is the perfect way for me to end most anyday.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

We have a staff gym at the jail. It's in pretty sad shape though. It's all free weights, and it's super cramped. I personally used to like using the exercise bike while staring into the support beam right in front of it. Personally, I used to go to Gold's which I was very happy with. I just moved into a place that has it's own gym, so I'll be saving the cash, and going there, dropping my Gold's membership.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

There's no gym at the facility I work at but I have a membership to a local gym and use the one at the college I go to. My workout schedule is running Mon, Wed, Fri usually around 2 miles a day (I want to increase that though) and weights on Tue, Thur, Sat. nothing on Sun. Since I went back on midnights I've found that I prefer to hit the weights after work but I like running before work (always liked running at night).


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

although we don't have a gym per say we do have the option of joining the club acrosss the street for $8 a week. Too small and not enough equipment for me.

Now that the warmer weather is here I like to hit the bike at leat two to three times a week trying to do 10-12 miles. When I do the weights although I have to admit too I haven't been too motivated lately but when I do hit the weights I try to do 30-60 min of cardio 1/2 before than 1/2 after


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

I work out on my days off pretty rigorously; of course my days off are weekdays! The rest of the week I run. Weekends off – it is good to give your body a rest. Whatever you choose to do, make sure you make it a part of your life. Make sure you enjoy it and do it often. Have the mentality that exercise is something you “get to do” not something you “have to do”.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

D.O.C. has a few gyms across the state for employee use at no charge. They are sort of inconvient for me so I pay to go to a gym. Let me rephrase that, I pay a gym that I do not go to. Damn, I am lazy.


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

It is so important to stay in good shape and lift weights. Staying fit is essential for our survival out on the street. One must sacrifice their time and money (details) to workout on a regular basis. I take pride in my workouts because if I dont train then the bad guys will.


----------



## k1ryan (Apr 21, 2004)

I know this may sound corny or like an infomercial but I use the bowflex machine and it is great. I work mids too, but I wake up a little early hit the road for a quick run to warm up and then punch out a 45 min workout on the machine and I am good to go. I was skeptical at first because I was so used to working out in a gym, but it works great. I hope you can find a solution that works for you because mids are a tough shift to try to fit anything in. Good luck.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

There is an old poster, I think from Calibre Press that shows a convict working out in prison. It has a line like "Did you get your workout today? He did." or something similar.

What I would like to have is a picture of the weight room at MCI Walpole during rush hour. I was amazed at the quality of the gym and the amount of people working out, all day long in the facility. It rivals anything from Bally's, much less a department.

Any DOC members able to assist? Nothing like seeing a picture of 100+ cons working out every time your computer screen is idle to motivate you to turn it off. I'm off to hit the heavy bag....


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

I work mids (security) and have some free time while working so I will run the stairs at work once or twice a week. If I skip the gym a couple times during the week I will run the stairs twice but if I have been going to the gym I will only do it once. I also do pushups and situps during commercials while watching TV (Red Sox). I also try and do a couple of pushups before I go to bed and when I wake up. I was really amazed at how many pushups I could do just by doing pushups before and after I go to bed. Whenever I feel myself getting lazy or slacking I remember that there is always someone who wants the same job as me who is working just as hard or harder than me and that usually motivates me to go to the gym. Just remember that every little bit helps so if you only have time to do a little workout it is still better than nothing at all.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

*Gym*

My f/t dept has no gym, or even a station worth mentioning for that matter. But my p/t dept just got a new P/S complex and the chief is a health nut and in top shape. Needless to say he made sure we the best of the best for a gym so I dropped my membership and go there 3 to 5 days a week after I get off work at 1a.m from my f/t job.


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

….Right along with the inmates, you can also add the cocky, drunk and belligerent college kids on steroids.


----------

